# Garn Fawr to St David's Head



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, first landscape for me shot this year so far. Taken on the summit (213m) of a very blusterly and icy cold, Garn Fawr mountain near Strumble Head, Pembrokeshire.

Wind was shaking the camera & tripod during the exposure so lucky it came out at all to be honest.










_Shot with 5D2, 17-40 f/4L & Lee Filters (0.9H, 0.6S & 0.9ND)_

Cheers

drew


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shot mate.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice shot Drew :thumb:

How are you liking the Lee filters? I think I might treat myself.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Stunning shot Drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys



wookey said:


> How are you liking the Lee filters? I think I might treat myself.


Yeh superb, they're not cheap - but got fed up with colourcast on cheaper makes. Still need another hard grad and maybe a BigStopper :thumb:

drew


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Liking it Drew, very "Jurassic".


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Really like that, great shot


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Really nice shot there, as per usual! How many tries ?


----------



## deans arctic (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome shot mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice picture.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all !


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

three filters stacked?


----------

